# My cat was put to sleep. R.I.P. Collin



## Andi (Mar 29, 2009)

My baby Collin (a persian, he lives at my parents house) had to be put to sleep today. My dadÂ´s a veterinarian, so he did it even though it was really hard for him. IÂ´m in Vienna and told them to go ahead and not wait on me to come home for easter break. IÂ´d rather not be there and see how skinny he has become, and how weak. And I could never watch my dad putting him to sleep. It was bad enough seeing that as a kid, it kinda traumatized me lol

He had kidney failure, and he just got progressively worse in the past week. I am shocked it all went so fast! We knew his kidneys wonÂ´t get better, but I was naive enough to think weÂ´d have him for at least another 6 months. I guess I just didnÂ´t wanna admit he would get die soon.

I`m so sad. WeÂ´ve had him for 13 years and he was the boss in our house lol, we all loved him to pieces. It really feels like a really close family member died.

Here are some pics


----------



## Anthea (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so sorry Andi, its always so distressing when a close family pet has to be put to sleep. My thoughts are with you at this time.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm sorry



Having lost a pet I know how it feels.

He is in a better place now though, where there is no pain, and you will always have him in your memories.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww Andi



It's never easy losing a pet, as you said they're as much a part of your family as a human member of your family. He's in a better place now and out of pain, it's still hard though


----------



## Darla (Mar 30, 2009)

Cute pics Andi, I do know the loss. Recently our family's cat died after being with us for close to 18 years. He had been hit by a car. RIP


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww.. I'm sorry Andi! That's so sad... what a beautiful cat.


----------



## Karren (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww That's so sad!!!


----------



## Humeira (Mar 30, 2009)

so sad!!! RIP


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute pics Andi, I do know the loss. Recently our family's cat died after being with us for close to 18 years. He had been hit by a car. RIP how horrible! Our first cat was hit by a car too, we found him dead next to a road close to our house. That was so horrible cause I was young, I have been praying that this doesnÂ´t happen to Collin.So I am kinda glad that he lived a relatively long and happy life.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened


----------



## BBBeauty (Mar 30, 2009)

Andi, I am so very sorry. I had to do this a couple of years ago to my cat, Max. He was with us for 14 years. when my husband (now ex) brought him home, I was so angry! He was so very little and obviously taken from his mother too soon. He could fit in the palm of my hand, and I have small hands. We were in the process of moving at the time and I was afraid he'd be squooshed by a box so I carried him everywhere. The first night I made a box for him to sleep in but he cried so much I put him in bed with me. He slept on my shoulder by my ear from then on. At first he just tucked in under my ear, but as he grew to be a long and lanky cat he just curled around my whole head! It was very comforting to have him purr me to sleep, and he would knead my scalp with his paws. ONly bad thing was he drooled...big stringy drool. The first time my current husband stayed over and woke up to Max standing over his forehead purring, kneading and drooling, I thought he'd never come back! But he was cool about it. Max had been through numerous scrapes from fighting (we live in the country now) and even had a golf ball sized abscess on his forehead that we had to take care of, but he was good with that. Over the last few years he started to decline, but we just thought it was old age - he still would bring home a good sized field mouse occasionally. Anyway, one Friday night he was looking really sad, and the next morning I took him to the vet. X-rays revealed that he only had one half of one lung available, the rest was all cancer. There would be no saving him. He gave me a few minutes to be with him, and although Max was not a cuddlly kitty, he clung to me and purred in my ear. It was the saddest thing I have ever done. I held him as they gave him the injections, and he went to sleep in my arms. He hated the kitty carrier, so I wrapped him in a blanket and took him home to bury him under our tree.

Don't know if I can do this or not, but there's a website you might want to check out. I found it very comforting, and continue to find it comforting. It is: wwwDOTrainbowbridgeDOTcomSLASHpoem.htm (I can't post links yet). Or do a google search for Rainbow Bridge Poem. I hope it helps you. Even though it has been quite a while, sometimes I still think I can feel Max laying on the pillow by my head.

Your's was a beautiful cat, and I believe he'll be waiting for you to cross the rainbow bridge together.

Take care,

Johanna


----------



## Lucy (Mar 30, 2009)

aw i'm so sorry andi. my cat had to be put down a few years ago because she had leukemia. i'd had her from being about 5 and she was 1 when we got her, so it was like we'd grown up together. i really miss her but i know she's in a better place now and didn't have to suffer through the chemotherapy that could have bought her another 3 months.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, cute pictures ! I am sorry Andi, it's never easy to loose a pet



I know it's no comfort, but at least he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 30, 2009)

How sad! I'm so sorry! I had to watch one of our old cats be put to sleep and it is so horribly sad.

I'm going to die when my cats die, they live at my mom's and there's 5 of them and my dogs, I don't know what I'm going to do.

There's been so many animals dying lately! My friends just had to put their 8 yr old Boxer down on Wednesday night because they found out she had cancer and fluid was building up around her heart.





AND my boyfriend's 17 yr old dog that he's had since 1992 is going to be put to sleep this week, we went over and said our goodbyes on Friday and I've never seen my bf cry so much it was so sad!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry your cat died


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BBBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, I am so very sorry. I had to do this a couple of years ago to my cat, Max. He was with us for 14 years. when my husband (now ex) brought him home, I was so angry! He was so very little and obviously taken from his mother too soon. He could fit in the palm of my hand, and I have small hands. We were in the process of moving at the time and I was afraid he'd be squooshed by a box so I carried him everywhere. The first night I made a box for him to sleep in but he cried so much I put him in bed with me. He slept on my shoulder by my ear from then on. At first he just tucked in under my ear, but as he grew to be a long and lanky cat he just curled around my whole head! It was very comforting to have him purr me to sleep, and he would knead my scalp with his paws. ONly bad thing was he drooled...big stringy drool. The first time my current husband stayed over and woke up to Max standing over his forehead purring, kneading and drooling, I thought he'd never come back! But he was cool about it. Max had been through numerous scrapes from fighting (we live in the country now) and even had a golf ball sized abscess on his forehead that we had to take care of, but he was good with that. Over the last few years he started to decline, but we just thought it was old age - he still would bring home a good sized field mouse occasionally. Anyway, one Friday night he was looking really sad, and the next morning I took him to the vet. X-rays revealed that he only had one half of one lung available, the rest was all cancer. There would be no saving him. He gave me a few minutes to be with him, and although Max was not a cuddlly kitty, he clung to me and purred in my ear. It was the saddest thing I have ever done. I held him as they gave him the injections, and he went to sleep in my arms. He hated the kitty carrier, so I wrapped him in a blanket and took him home to bury him under our tree.
Don't know if I can do this or not, but there's a website you might want to check out. I found it very comforting, and continue to find it comforting. It is: wwwDOTrainbowbridgeDOTcomSLASHpoem.htm (I can't post links yet). Or do a google search for Rainbow Bridge Poem. I hope it helps you. Even though it has been quite a while, sometimes I still think I can feel Max laying on the pillow by my head.

Your's was a beautiful cat, and I believe he'll be waiting for you to cross the rainbow bridge together.

Take care,

Johanna

aw that story made me tear up really bad!!!Since my dadÂ´s practice is in our home I have always been around animals, and IÂ´ve always been a big animal lover.

I remember when I was a kid I would sneak in and watch whenever my dad put an animal to sleep. My parents always told me not to come and watch but I was just curious I guess. It all kinda traumatized me, the owners crying, my mom always trying to comfort them, and then my dad putting the dead animal into a plastic bag and taking it to this place later on, where they put all the dead pets before theyÂ´re being cremated. I cried for like the first 30 times I saw it! Overall, this is the reason for me not wanting to become a veterinarian.

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How sad! I'm so sorry! I had to watch one of our old cats be put to sleep and it is so horribly sad. 
I'm going to die when my cats die, they live at my mom's and there's 5 of them and my dogs, I don't know what I'm going to do.

There's been so many animals dying lately! My friends just had to put their 8 yr old Boxer down on Wednesday night because they found out she had cancer and fluid was building up around her heart.





AND my boyfriend's 17 yr old dog that he's had since 1992 is going to be put to sleep this week, we went over and said our goodbyes on Friday and I've never seen my bf cry so much it was so sad!





sorry to hear that. IsnÂ´t it crazy how you can love a pet so unconditionally? I felt like I was my catÂ´s mommy, he was always attached to me the most out of my family. My dad is not someone to show feelings, but he cried too when he had to give Collin the lethal injection. He even thought about having one of his colleagues do it cause he thought it would be too hard. But then he knew heÂ´d be really helping him by putting him to sleep so he did it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 30, 2009)

Aw Andi I'm so sorry that this has happened to you. I hope that you are making it thru this hard time.


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh Andi I'm so sorry to hear about Collin. They are our best friends and it is so hard to let them go. I'll be thinking about you...


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your cat


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 31, 2009)

im sorry, i know losing a pet stinks. they truely make themselves members of the family. my most recent loss was my pet GP who passed on also due to kidney failuer (he was a guinea pig) after we had him for 6 years (so he was like a 150 year old pretty much) i still think of him from time to time and miss him, but i also know that he had a really long full life and was very happy.

and from the looks of things your pet cat collin was very happy (what cat wouldnt be happy to get to go out doors, and get attention from people, and on top of all that get to rule to roost.)


----------



## _piglet_ (Apr 7, 2009)

so sorry to hear that


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 10, 2009)

Aw, that's sucks Anders. Sorry about the loss





I can't imagine loosing my pets - I really don't like thinking about it.


----------

